# Well it’s an ugly baby but it’s mine!



## Cwalker935 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sometimes you have to make something ugly!  This is a proof of concept piece so I am not all that concerned about its ugliness.  I have been thinking about a jug with two spouts for quite a while but could not figure out how to hollow it.  After seeing some bottom hollowed pieces, I thought I might have a solution so I turned this on three axes and hollowed the lower section from the bottom.  I used some poplar to experiment.  I ended up under cutting the two tenons that I left on the bottom for turning and hollowing the spouts.  The softer wood coupled with the under cut tenons resulted in a lot of flexing when I was working on the spouts so I could not get them symmetrical or to the shape I wanted.  I added some basket weave pyrography to try to liven up the boring poplar.

The turning on this piece was pretty challenging (at least for me) and keeping it from blowing up was a win.  I have some ideas for improving my approach and producing a better looking result.  Comments and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## 1shootist (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like a win ...Great job !
The first pic in red reminds me of Shrek with no eyes.


----------



## DrD (Sep 2, 2019)

Fantastic, but I have to ask - does it have a function?


----------



## Curly (Sep 2, 2019)

Shrek.


----------



## magpens (Sep 2, 2019)

I think that what you have done so far and showed above is EXCELLENT !

Looking forward to seeing your work as it progresses further and to completion.

I take it that the pic of the red one at the top is your pattern that you wish to replicate.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 2, 2019)

DrD said:


> Fantastic, but I have to ask - does it have a function?


Nope.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 2, 2019)

magpens said:


> I think that what you have done so far and showed above is EXCELLENT !
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your work as it progresses further and to completion.
> 
> I take it that the pic of the red one at the top is your pattern that you wish to replicate.


 
That is actually the same piece stained red and embellished with pyrography.  I am hoping to improve on that from here.


----------



## mark james (Sep 2, 2019)

*"Who stole my ears!!!!!"



*


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sometimes I think you’re drinking too much of that homemade wine but for some reason I like it.


----------



## mark james (Sep 2, 2019)

Pretty cool Cody!  Seeing the work in-progress is great.


----------



## J_B (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't think it is ugly at all. Good going! Your project vessel reminds me of a Navajo marriage vessel (do a google image search on native American marriage vessel and see what you find) that my brother & sis in law gave my wife and I for our wedding present. The vessel has two spouts one for the man an one for the woman but have a bridge between the two spouts representing unity of the two.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 2, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> Sometimes I think you’re drinking too much of that homemade wine but for some reason I like it.



Jeremiah was a bullfrog
Was a good friend of mine
I never understood a single word he said
But I helped him a-drink his wine
And he always had some mighty fine wine


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 2, 2019)

J_B said:


> I don't think it is ugly at all. Good going! Your project vessel reminds me of a Navajo marriage vessel (do a google image search on native American marriage vessel and see what you find) that my brother & sis in law gave my wife and I for our wedding present. The vessel has two spouts one for the man an one for the woman but have a bridge between the two spouts representing unity of the two.



The Native American wedding jugs are what got me thinking about two spouts.


----------



## magpens (Sep 2, 2019)

Cwalker935 said:


> That is actually the same piece stained red and embellished with pyrography.  I am hoping to improve on that from here.



Oh ! . In that case I will TRIPLE up on the EXCELLENTS !!!!!!!

I think you have done a superb job !! . I assume both spouts will be fitted with retractable Parker refills !!!!


----------



## bsshog40 (Sep 2, 2019)

Pretty neat Cody! Modern art is what I'd call it.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m fascinated by it, myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WriteON (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s creative


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 2, 2019)

That is too cool!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Sep 2, 2019)

I admire your creativity ! Do the spout holes connect with the bottom ? Is the bottom wall thickness comparable to the spouts ? Any plans for a bottom lid ?


----------



## John Eldeen (Sep 2, 2019)

You don't have to have a reason why just the question of can it be done. Good looking concept.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks is one  thing but the work itself is amazing!

You definitely have a 3D visioning mindset.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 3, 2019)

1080Wayne said:


> I admire your creativity ! Do the spout holes connect with the bottom ? Is the bottom wall thickness comparable to the spouts ? Any plans for a bottom lid ?



 Yes it’s all connected. I had to hollow the bottom portion first before doing the spouts.  I needed a tenon where the space is between the spouts to hollow the bottom so I turned it round where at the bottom section and started defining the neck area, cut a tenon above the spout area, parted it off at the bottom.  I flipped it around, bored a hole and hollowed the bottom.  I then cut a tenon on the piece I cut off and glued it back on to the hollowed section.  I was very careful to get a good fit and line the grain back up so as make the seam as unobtrusive as possible.  Since I had not yet defined the shape of the jug I do not know what the wall thickness actually is.  

I then used a saw to cut a V in the top between the spouts and mounted on the side tenons and worked on the spouts.  Undercutting, the tenons, hollowing and using a softer wood probably all created to the stability issues that gave me trouble when turning and hollowing the spouts.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 3, 2019)

Wonderful!


----------



## tomtedesco (Sep 3, 2019)

I would love to see a demo on doing this.  Where does the spring and refill go?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 3, 2019)

I mi


tomtedesco said:


> I would love to see a demo on doing this.  Where does the spring and refill go?


I might write up something after I work out some of the bugs in my approach.


----------

